# Mona Lisa 'had brows and lashes'



## Allegra (Oct 22, 2007)

BBC NEWS | Entertainment | Mona Lisa 'had brows and lashes'

"*Leonardo da Vinci's Mona Lisa originally had eyebrows and eyelashes, a French inventor has claimed after digitally scanning the painting.* 

Pascal Cotte said his 240-megapixel scan revealed traces of facial hair obliterated by restoration efforts. Da Vinci changed his mind about the position of two fingers on her left hand, her face was originally wider and her smile more expressive, he added."


Now picture the original Mona Lisa: more beautiful but less mysterious, don't you think?


----------



## Talysia (Oct 26, 2007)

I agree - it does take away some of the mystique, somehow.  Perhaps there are some mysteries that shouldn't be solved.  Still, it's interesting to know what computers might be able to find, and also about people's interpretation of the results.


----------



## tangaloomababe (Oct 26, 2007)

Talysia I agree.  The Mona Lisa is the most famous painting and part of that probably stems from her alure and mystery.  Who was she, why was she smiling?  Age has made her what she is today, lets not give away her secrets, let her remain aloof and mysterious.


----------

